# Salmon Canapes



## merstarr (Nov 12, 2004)

This is a delicious appetizer!

Salmon Canapes

1/2 cup cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup smoked salmon, chopped
2 Tbsp fresh dill, chopped (I omitted this, since I didn't have any on hand). 
1/2 red onion, diced 
Dense pumpernickel rounds, squares, or quartered sandwich slices

1. Blend the cream cheese, salmon, and dill.
2. Spread the salmon mixture on top of each round. Arrange on a plate and top with diced onion. (I sprinkled a little freshly ground black pepper on top). Garnish with lemon wedges and fresh dill.

Serves 6


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 13, 2004)

Merstarr,
You can substitute dried dill for the fresh, just use a little less. It's about the only herb you can do that with. The recipe sounds yummy and so easy. We like that.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

You've just pegged one of my absolute weaknesses, merstar!  I am incapable of passing up smoked salmon!

Your recipe looks wonderful! I spread cream cheese on rye cocktail bread, add some thinly sliced shreds of red onion, then a nice strip of smoked salmon folded onto the top...then just a wee dollop of salmon roe.  OMG!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a slight variation on this that is tried and true and gets requested at every function I hold (or go to for that matter....)

(I'm sorry I don't have quantities... I just eyeball it depending on how many I make)

Loaf of white bread - sliced (or another variety - so long as it's a squishy bread - in fact, I've found that cheap o' Wonder Bread seems to work best)
Smoked salmon or lox
cream cheese
fresh dill

Chop up the fresh dill fairly fine.  Mix the dill with the cream cheese.  Take a rolling pin and roll the bread really flat.  Cut off the crusts.  Spread a medium to thin layer of the cream cheese mixture on the bread, leaving about a 1/4" to 1/2" along the longer edge of the slice clean.  Lay a slice of the smoked salmon on top, covering the cheese but leaving about 1/2" to 1" of the slice uncovered on that same edge.  Trim the salmon so that covers the whole slice but doesn't hang over any edges.  Tightly roll up the slice by the long edge, starting at the fully covered side and roll toward the bare edge to make a log.   Using a sharp knife, slice the log into 1/2" slices and secure the rolled slices with a toothpick (preferably a frilly or other decorative type).

The end result is delicious and fancy looking.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

I love salmon!!! and your canapes sound deelish merstarr..ty!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 15, 2004)

I love canapes. I don't see canapes, small sandwhiches, at parties anymore, they take time to make and they are so pretty.  I like to put a piece of black olive or a piece of pimento on some instead of the red onion.


----------

